# Screamfest in Orlando Oct. 7-9



## Robert's "Lullaby" (Jan 22, 2009)

Hello everyone! It's been way to long since I've been on, but I was wondering if anyone from the forum will be attending the Screamfest event in Orlando, FL @ The Wyndham Hotel & Convention Center Oct. 7-9? Would love to meet up with anyone else in attendance!


----------

